# 2010 Routan Parking brake problem



## UGADawgs79 (Jun 22, 2014)

As I was pushing down the parking brake with my foot today, I heard a snap and I could tell that the brake did not lock like it was supposed to. The brake obviously isn't holding as I was able to drive it, but the parking brake warning light is on. 1) Is this an indication that a cable may have snapped? 2) Is it safe to drive with it like this?

Thanks!

2010 VW Routan 56,000 miles.


----------



## Tbyoda (Mar 19, 2014)

UGADawgs79 said:


> As I was pushing down the parking brake with my foot today, I heard a snap and I could tell that the brake did not lock like it was supposed to. The brake obviously isn't holding as I was able to drive it, but the parking brake warning light is on. 1) Is this an indication that a cable may have snapped? 2) Is it safe to drive with it like this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 2010 VW Routan 56,000 miles.


I had a same issue and about the same mileage however the reason was that I pushed the brake to far and too hard and broke the brake lever itself. Main issue that made me push harder was that both rear caliper were frozen (did not know both were frozen at the time) and the pads were shot along adjust springs were broken. I replaced both rear calipers, pads & rotors all around and and the foot peddle. Order just Item # 2 brake lever because it comes with the brake cable #4. don't make my mistake I ordered both and sending back the cable was not worth the shipping cost.


----------

